# level 3فى الrt



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (21 ديسمبر 2009)

كيف ياشباب احصل على ليفيل 3 فى اrt ,وايه هى الاكواد المطلوب مذاكرتها والمواد اللازمه للحصول عليه والفلوس بتاعته اد ايه وامتحانه ازاى


----------

